# YETI Drops NRA Foundation



## Natural Born Killer

This is the Stupidest move I have ever seen for a company that depends on sportsmen/woman. This is too much "Keep Austin Weird".

YETI Drops NRA Foundation
SATURDAY, APRIL 21, 2018

DATE: April 20, 2018
TO: USF & NRA Member and Friends
FROM: Marion P. Hammer
USF Executive Director
NRA Past President

For years YETI Coolers have been a hot item for sportsmen at the Friends of NRA Foundation Banquet and Auction events around the country.

These Foundation events raise money to support youth programs and educational programs nationwide. The youth of America who benefit from these programs are the future hunters, hikers, fishermen/women, bikers, campers, wildlife photographers, mountain climbers, sportsmen/women and conservationists who will protect our natural resources and recreational lands.

Suddenly, without prior notice, YETI has declined to do business with The NRA Foundation saying they no longer wish to be an NRA vendor, and refused to say why. They will only say they will no longer sell products to The NRA Foundation. That certainly isn't sportsmanlike. In fact, YETI should be ashamed. They have declined to continue helping America's young people enjoy outdoor recreational activities. These activities enable them to appreciate America and enjoy our natural resources with wholesome and healthy 
outdoor recreational and educational programs.

The NRA Foundation is 501(c)(3) non-profit, charitable organization.

In this day and age, information is power. We thought you needed this information.

https://www.yeti.com/contact-us.html

YETI

CORPORATE OFFICE
7601 Southwest Parkway
Austin, TX 78735
1-512-394-9384

LET YETI KNOW WHAT YOU THINK, I DID, SO CAN YOU.
THEY ARE GETTING LIT UP PRETTY GOOD ON FACEBOOK RIGHT NOW

https://www.facebook.com/Yeti/


----------



## DallanC

Yeti sucks anyway. Overpriced for the performance. Placed 8 out of 9 entries on this simple ice challenge.






-DallanC


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Wasn’t this some sort of business revenue restructuring thing and your overreacting at why they are doing this because of a bias letter your received?


----------



## Natural Born Killer

#1DEER

As I read your post I couldn't help but think "they aren't just targeting us, they are targeting the 2A as well".

It is really an odd business move. Without some sort of announcement they leave us all speculating. If it was a statement against the NRA then wouldn't it be good to try and cultivate the market yeti is targeting with an announcement? If it is just choosing not to support the NRA event why not do damage control? This non-position just seems like sloppy marketing.

I know a lot of folks (even more than a few gun owners) don't see the NRA as a defender of the 2A, but I do. If you flip the NRA off, or try to somehow diminish it, you are effectively saying (to my way of thinking) the 2A is less important than me being able to avoid taking some heat because some of my customers are anti-gun.

It appears that Yeti was bought by a bunch of New Yorkers.

I have already sent them an e-mail, I expect the typical corporate BS answer.

In other news, they might want to wait on the IPO they are planning. I know I will not be buying one share.

"Apparently they had already delayed the public offering due to "market conditions". It will be much uglier tomorrow."

I hope tomorrow is a special day for YETI indeed


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Natural Born Killer said:


> #1DEER
> 
> As I read your post I couldn't help but think "they aren't just targeting us, they are targeting the 2A as well".
> 
> It is really an odd business move. Without some sort of announcement they leave us all speculating. If it was a statement against the NRA then wouldn't it be good to try and cultivate the market yeti is targeting with an announcement? If it is just choosing not to support the NRA event why not do damage control? This non-position just seems like sloppy marketing.
> 
> I know a lot of folks (even more than a few gun owners) don't see the NRA as a defender of the 2A, but I do. If you flip the NRA off, or try to somehow diminish it, you are effectively saying (to my way of thinking) the 2A is less important than me being able to avoid taking some heat because some of my customers are anti-gun.
> 
> It appears that Yeti was bought by a bunch of New Yorkers.
> 
> I have already sent them an e-mail, I expect the typical corporate BS answer.
> 
> In other news, they might want to wait on the IPO they are planning. I know I will not be buying one share.
> 
> "Apparently they had already delayed the public offering due to "market conditions". It will be much uglier tomorrow."
> 
> I hope tomorrow is a special day for YETI indeed


I think it's a lot of speculation on your part right now and you're simply going off a letter from the organization who was receiving and has received hundreds of thousands of dollars in donated products from this company and due to the fact they are ending those donations (with no evidence as to the reasons why) we are throwing a hissy fit over it. YETIs a private company, that supports all types of hunting and conservation groups, that pours hunfreds of thousands of dollars and products into our way of life. You,nor the NRA has released any valuable information as the WHY they did this, you simply want to throw a fit that they did this. Have they dropped these same programs with other organizations? Non-profits? Etc? Can we wait to hear from YETI on why they did this instead of simply going along with a letter from the benefactor of hundreds of thousands of dollars of free product from this private company? Can we use the wait and see tactic rather than the get histerical and jump on a company that could be doing it for a number of reasons?

This type of bull crap is no better than what the people on the other side do when one organization they follow sends out a blistering, bias, level 100 email telling them to demand a company do something or to boycott them. You are acting like the people you don't like. YETI supports literally every conservation group I'm a member of (which is over 10) with products and money. YETI has invested and will continue to invest in conservation and hunting. How many dollars have any of those brands Dallas posted donated to wildlife or conservation groups? Or hell even the NRA for that matter. I'll proudly buy YETI products every chance I get because they are one of the most heavily invested companies donating to all of our conservation groups. How about you let YETI give a press release before jumping all over them or consider how heavily they've supported our way of life for so long. What a world for those who can't fathom the fact a company would do one thing they don't like.....so they'll buy from companies that haven't even put a dent into supporting the things they love and enjoy like the company they're going to trash and boycott cause they did one thing you didn't agree with.

And yes this post is a bit pointed, but I get so tired of this knee jerk response, boycott a good company off of one thing response. People are so **** sensitive and don't care about the information surrounding a decision, they just care about a headline, the fact it hurt their feelings, or it isn't what they liked so we have to turn the outrage level at 100 right away.

**And this isn't even so much directed at you but some of the responses elsewhere I've seen to this very issue.


----------



## taxidermist

DallanC said:


> Yeti sucks anyway. Overpriced for the performance. Placed 8 out of 9 entries on this simple ice challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -DallanC


 I agree! Overpriced, out of my budget for sure. Hard to beat the old metal Coleman Coolers.


----------



## High Desert Elk

My nickels and dimes are too important to me to invest in Yetism or the Yeti movement.


----------



## riptheirlips

Not a big Yeti fan, not a good cooler if you are opening it every 10 or 15 minutes. 

For about half the price and basically the same cooler you can get RTIC coolers. Which apparently when the guys that started Yeti split the other guy did RTIC coolers. RTIC beat Yeti in how long the ice lasted over several days.

Yeti did win in a law suit against RTIC for copy right so RTIC has had to make a few minor changes. Still about half the price of a Yeti.


----------



## PBH

I love my Yeti. I have 0 regrets on that purchase...


----------



## DallanC

High Desert Elk said:


> My nickels and dimes are too important to me to invest in Yetism or the Yeti movement.


HA! I agree. I use a 120qt igloo from walmart, its roomy enough it holds an extra bag or two of ice which mitigates the cold retention vs say an Yeti or whatever. In fact I don't recall ever coming back home from a trip and not still having ice in it.

If you can afford a Yeti go for it, they seem very ruggedly built.

-DallanC


----------



## paddler

It could just be a business decision. Recent polls shows that more voters view the NRA unfavorably than favorably. I expect this trend to continue. I bought my very first gun, a Remington Model 34 a bolt action, tube fed 22 rifle, from the local NRA rep in Lincoln, CA, in ~1966. Paid $25 and still have it. Many of you are too young to know the history of the NRA. The NRA of my youth focused solely on promoting the shooting sports, teaching gun safety, etc. In the mid 1970's the NRA changed direction, and today's NRA has become a far right political organization.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Rifle_Association

I cannot support it in its present iteration. Have never bought a Yeti, either, Igloo does what I need.


----------



## BPturkeys

I'am not too young to remember what the NRA was and the purposes they stood for. I 've been a life member in the NRA for over 50 years and have seen them morph from a great gun/shooting organization into nothing more than a far right wing, money grubbing, political hate group. They see no moderate ground on any issue and have and are continuing to drive a great wedge between Americans in their quest to radicalize some groups of people in the knowledge that politically charged people tend to donate more money than normal people.

I don't use Yeti because I think they are over priced, but I sure applaud their courage in taking a stand...if indeed that has been the motivating factor.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Hmm maybe you over reacted to what Yeti actually did and the reasons why right? It was not just the NRA they did this with. Gotta love the knee jerk BS reactions that had no actual information on this


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bh7Ow6zDNHQ/

Guess who should actually be ashamed here......the NRA foundation who sent out a bias slander letter. This is an example of the NRA using a dirty tactic to further their agenda like BP said. The NRA is not what it used to be and is just plain dirty at times and just as divisive and despicable as lefty groups who use the same tactics. The NRA is pretty **** dirty and divisive. Some people just don't care cause it's their side. I'm so sick of that mentality from both sides. Stand on one side of the fence and don't waver at all? Guess what you're part of the problem. This is blatant misinformation from the NRA, and you should be questioning them much more than Yeti cause they flat out lied here.


----------



## Natural Born Killer

#1DEER,

Clearly one party is lying... 

All it takes is providing a little proof to determine who it is.. 

If Yeti did in fact tell the NRA "our program is changing for everyone, here's the new program"... great.. where is that email? or the form letter that got sent out to the NRA and "other organizations" that all got the same notice? 

Or.. how about the NRA come forward with whatever communication they received from Yeti? 

They both have a copy of the email/letter/whatever... 

So.. lets see it.. 

Otherwise, I'll take this as Yeti backpedaling.. and BS'ing in an attempt to recover from a clearly stupid mistake.. 

NRA-ILA's statement was pretty clear.. Yeti told them they no longer wanted to be an NRA vendor, refused to say why, and is declining to do business with the NRA Foundation.. 

I have a hard time believing that the team of lawyers at NRA-ILA (I know one of them personally) would let that statement get published on the NRA-ILA Legal & Legislation page without fully vetting its content prior to going "public" with it..

I still have not received a REPLY FROM YETI CORPORATE OFFICES YET..... ON MY EMAIL or any of my phones numbers yet


----------



## PBH

I like Yeti.

And i still wear Levi's.

You could probably say I'm also an Orvis Dork. But I don't wear tweed.


----------



## RandomElk16

I just want to know who the "other" organizations are and which ones they kept...




Really I don't... I don't actually care. I buy whatever s'on sale at the ol Sam's Club.
For the ML hunt last year it was 14 degrees at night. Any cooler worked.

For Archery, I don't carry around a cooler on my pack anyways. I am very accustomed to nature (room) temp drinks now :grin:


----------



## Kwalk3

Natural Born Killer said:


> #1DEER,
> 
> Clearly one party is lying...
> 
> All it takes is providing a little proof to determine who it is..
> 
> If Yeti did in fact tell the NRA "our program is changing for everyone, here's the new program"... great.. where is that email? or the form letter that got sent out to the NRA and "other organizations" that all got the same notice?
> 
> Or.. how about the NRA come forward with whatever communication they received from Yeti?
> 
> They both have a copy of the email/letter/whatever...
> 
> So.. lets see it..
> 
> Otherwise, I'll take this as Yeti backpedaling.. and BS'ing in an attempt to recover from a clearly stupid mistake..
> 
> NRA-ILA's statement was pretty clear.. Yeti told them they no longer wanted to be an NRA vendor, refused to say why, and is declining to do business with the NRA Foundation..
> 
> I have a hard time believing that the team of lawyers at NRA-ILA (I know one of them personally) would let that statement get published on the NRA-ILA Legal & Legislation page without fully vetting its content prior to going "public" with it..
> 
> I still have not received a REPLY FROM YETI CORPORATE OFFICES YET..... ON MY EMAIL


Yeti just completely changed their pricing structure and reduced their prices by $50 across the board.(Pennies, I know, they are still expensive.) From what 1_I posted, as a result of those changes they have discontinued certain discounting programs for more than just the NRA Foundation.

Makes sense. Maybe, NRA-ILA perceived this as an attack, when it actually wasn't, and jumped the gun by slandering Yeti as being anti-second amendment, which is a totally different thing than not offering a corporate discount to the NRA foundation. If you read their statement they strongly affirm their commitment to the constitution and the second amendment at the end.

FWIW, the only yeti cooler I own is one of the small soft-sided ones I got for free at a raffle. I like it. I like that they have been conservation minded as well. I appreciate anyone willing to step up to the plate for conservation, even if they don't allocate their dollars and discounts exactly where I would personally. Yeti supports a lot in the world of hunting and public lands


----------



## Natural Born Killer

YETI may have discontinued a discount program, but that's a lot different then we will not do business with you anymore. Nothing but trying to save face, and a little too late for now, but in the long run who knows. By the way, YETI talking points telling their brand ambassadors to stick to the script are posted up on Snopes.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I

Natural Born Killer said:


> YETI may have discontinued a discount program, but that's a lot different then we will not do business with you anymore. Nothing but trying to save face, and a little too late for now, but in the long run who knows. By the way, YETI talking points telling their brand ambassadors to stick to the script are posted up on Snopes.


K go ahead and support the companies that don't support RMEF, BHA, WSF, PF,QF, MDF, etc. Cause all those companies have done such a bang up job at supporting conservation and hunting.


----------



## Vanilla

I don’t care who Yeti supports or doesn’t support. They are way over priced. Go grab a Lifetime cooler at their store or select Walmarts for under half the price. And you’re welcome.


----------



## plottrunner

Natural Born Killer, you are wasting your time trying to convince the left of center participants of this forum of the value of the NRA. In fact I bet 95% of them couldn't tell you what ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ means without a google search. I guess when they are using slings shots and bows to hunt ducks they will understand why the NRA is not only important but vital to protect the 2nd. But hey, they can still buy overpriced coolers, that's something.


----------



## plottrunner

#1DEER 1-I said:


> . Some people just don't care cause it's their side. I'm so sick of that mentality from both sides. Stand on one side of the fence and don't waver at all? Guess what you're part of the problem. This is blatant misinformation from the NRA, and you should be questioning them much more than Yeti cause they flat out lied here.


You're right 1I, I don't waiver at all or even approach the fence when it comes to the 2nd amendment. 


> A well regulated Militia, being necessary to the security of a free State, the right of the people to keep and bear Arms, *shall not be infringed.*


And neither did the founding fathers...


----------



## Kwalk3

Natural Born Killer said:


> YETI may have discontinued a discount program, but that's a lot different then we will not do business with you anymore. Nothing but trying to save face, and a little too late for now, but in the long run who knows. By the way, YETI talking points telling their brand ambassadors to stick to the script are posted up on Snopes.


I don't think they said we won't do business with you anymore. That would indeed be damning. If that were the case, wouldn't that evidence have accompanied the claims made by the NRA? They support hunting,fishing and public lands.....and the second amendment.

Like I said. They're too rich for my blood, but to get stuck on a perceived affront to the NRA while ignoring all the ACTUAL good they do as far as donating to RMEF etc. is silly.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3

plottrunner said:


> Natural Born Killer, you are wasting your time trying to convince the left of center participants of this forum of the value of the NRA. In fact I bet 95% of them couldn't tell you what ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ means without a google search. I guess when they are using slings shots and bows to hunt ducks they will understand why the NRA is not only important but vital to protect the 2nd. But hey, they can still buy overpriced coolers, that's something.


Lol. Nothing I have said has been an attack on the NRA. Nor am I left of center. You're conflating a few issues here. Stop trying to make everyone who isn't on the farthest right fence post out to be your enemy.

I can very well be grateful for some of the things the NRA does, and also call out petty divisive b.s. when I see it.

As far as your "come and take them" smack, I'm glad there are people that stand up for the right to bear arms. I'm also glad companies stand up for public lands, and mule deer, and elk.....etc. All have a place and a purpose and we are much better served as sportsmen when they are all working together instead of fighting among each other.

The only reason I posted on this thread is because I'm growing tired of the hysterics that both sides routinely engage in. They're not beneficial when both sides actually have disparate goals. They're especially not beneficial when both sides are supporting key components of the pastimes I hold dear.

But hey, forget yeti. That corporate discount they offered was an integral part of the battle to preserve the second amendment. May as well turn in our guns now.....

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## plottrunner

Kwalk, if nothing you said was an attack on the NRA, then you can be sure that I wasn't talking to you. I was speaking to the usual left of center participants on the good old UWN that know exactly who they are. And if you read their posts, they were attacking the only group in the United States of America that is willing to put their money and theirs mouths out there to keep emotion driven people like David Hogg and Chuck Schumer, Peloski and a bunch more of them from passing legislation infringing on the 2nd. When it gets to the point when this phrase ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ becomes reality, what side of the fence will you be on?


----------



## paddler

plottrunner said:


> Kwalk, if nothing you said was an attack on the NRA, then you can be sure that I wasn't talking to you. I was speaking to the usual left of center participants on the good old UWN that know exactly who they are. And if you read their posts, they were attacking the only group in the United States of America that is willing to put their money and theirs mouths out there to keep emotion driven people like David Hogg and Chuck Schumer, Peloski and a bunch more of them from passing legislation infringing on the 2nd. When it gets to the point when this phrase ΜΟΛΩΝ ΛΑΒΕ becomes reality, what side of the fence will you be on?


I believe you're addressing me. I hate today's NRA, as they're a foaming-at-the-mouth rabid dog perversion of the NRA I grew up with. The fellow I bought my Model 34 from fifty plus years ago was a wonderful guy. In fact, I still remember his name, Everett Hendrickson, and just about where he lived. Wayne La Pierre, et al, and the fear mongering rampant among today's NRA disgusts me. Sorry, they'll never see a dime of my money until and unless they return to their founding principles. If that ever happens, we'll talk.


----------



## Natural Born Killer

I received the yeti reply this evening , SAME AS EVERYBODY ELSE and all I see is damage control and really say nothing response. THE SAME RESPONSE THAT EVERYBODY ELSE RECEIVED NO MATTER WHAT QUESTIONS WERE ASKED, (is that a well thought out reply to any and all questions that were asked)

Now they( YETI) are trying to save face. Nowhere in their response do they refute what the NRA said, or that they will continue to support the NRA and/or Friends of the NRA. Instead, they say we support the 2A and the Constitution, that's a big difference.

They did use the term outdated program. I am not sure if that means they feel the NRA is an outdated program or not. The fact is that a bunch of libtards have taken over the company ---from what I understand---and that would explain their anti-NRA, anti-sportsman position that they are trying to put a smokescreen on now.


----------



## Huge29

It is kind of funny how our lefty friends try to spin this as not politically motivated, going to need to see Big O with all of the spinning in here, clearly this is a business decision...
As for the product, those who like them clearly wont be persuaded otherwise. However, for the rest of us who can do math on just how may hundreds of clocks of ices can be purchased for the difference of a traditional cooler and these overpriced ones... I think Lifetime has a pretty good middle ground product, picked mine up at the sportsmen's expo for $80 and Just used it; it is pretty impressive. LIfetime claims that an independent test showed Orca first and LIfetime second, FWIW. That is a price I can swallow. Not much different price at wally world. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lifetime-55-Quart-High-Performance-Cooler-Grey-90820/850043843
Pretty good price, even the Igloo copy is 200 Sams Club has their own brand for $200.


----------



## Kwalk3

Huge29 said:


> It is kind of funny how our lefty friends try to spin this as not politically motivated, going to need to see Big O with all of the spinning in here, clearly this is a business decision...
> As for the product, those who like them clearly wont be persuaded otherwise. However, for the rest of us who can do math on just how may hundreds of clocks of ices can be purchased for the difference of a traditional cooler and these overpriced ones... I think Lifetime has a pretty good middle ground product, picked mine up at the sportsmen's expo for $80 and Just used it; it is pretty impressive. LIfetime claims that an independent test showed Orca first and LIfetime second, FWIW. That is a price I can swallow. Not much different price at wally world. https://www.walmart.com/ip/Lifetime-55-Quart-High-Performance-Cooler-Grey-90820/850043843
> Pretty good price, even the Igloo copy is 200 Sams Club has their own brand for $200.


Nah. It's less about calling people leftys and more about taking emotion out of it and realizing that there is more nuance to this issue and every other than "someone did or said something I don't like." The coolers are expensive as hell. My big cooler doesn't say YETI on it. I do appreciate their advocacy on a ton of other issues and if not offering a corporate discount amounts to constitutional sacrilege, then I'm not sure where that leaves us.

Hysteria on both sides, about every issue. I'm tired of it, and tired in general. It's 1 a.m. on the east coast, but the Jazz are still playing playoff basketball. GO JAZZ!


----------



## Vanilla

I bought two of those, Huge, and I’m still well ahead of anyone buying one Yeti of the same size.


----------



## Kwalk3

Natural Born Killer said:


> I received the yeti reply this evening , SAME AS EVERYBODY ELSE and all I see is damage control and really say nothing response. THE SAME RESPONSE THAT EVERYBODY ELSE RECEIVED NO MATTER WHAT QUESTIONS WERE ASKED, (is that a well thought out reply to any and all questions that were asked)
> 
> Now they( YETI) are trying to save face. Nowhere in their response do they refute what the NRA said, or that they will continue to support the NRA and/or Friends of the NRA. Instead, they say we support the 2A and the Constitution, that's a big difference.
> 
> They did use the term outdated program. I am not sure if that means they feel the NRA is an outdated program or not. The fact is that a bunch of libtards have taken over the company ---from what I understand---and that would explain their anti-NRA, anti-sportsman position that they are trying to put a smokescreen on now.


I'll restate my appreciation for a lot of the positive things the NRA has done. However a half-arsed hearsay argument using "libtard...anti-sportsman, smokescreen." fall squarely under the "unhelpful political rhetoric" category in my book. Those are pretty hasty generalizations about a company who has done a ton for conservation and for sportsmen in general.

Let's deal in the facts, not hearsay and rhetoric. If evidence is presented that shows YETI is trying to avoid the political hot potato that is the NRA, then we can discuss that. Until then, keep on not buying YETI coolers and keep advocating for what you believe. It's important, even if we disagree on details and methodology.


----------



## Natural Born Killer

JUST RECEIVED


----------



## paddler

Anybody have an objective test of these coolers? I wouldn't mind upgrading my 150 qt and 100 qt coolers for my boat. Last time I looked Yeti overstated their capacities.

Oh, and the Jazz crushed OKC tonight. Excellent teamwork, excellent win. Westbrook, George, etc, looked like punks.


----------



## riptheirlips

I thought discussing politics was not allowed on here.???

RTIC coolers are half the price and out perform YETI. Whether your left or right
I own neither and still do not drink warm beer.


----------



## PBH

Vanilla said:


> I bought two of those, Huge, and I'm still well ahead of anyone buying one Yeti of the same size.


time may tell otherwise.



paddler said:


> Anybody have an objective test of these coolers?


I own a Yeti 125. We use it for hunting (omg!) and in our boat. I absolutely love it, and (as has been mentioned before) hold no regrets on that purchase. I used inheritance money from when my grandfather died -- I wanted to make sure that the money I spent would be on something that would last as long as grandpa did.

I can't say whether it holds ice longer than any other cooler on the market today or not. Here are a few of my observations:
Pros: I can stand on it with confidence. Heck, a 300lb lineman could stand on it with confidence. The molded in hinges are never going to break. This thing is built like a tank. I honestly do not think I'll ever have to replace this cooler, unless it is stolen.
Cons: it's big. it's heavy.

There is a reason that all of these other companies started copying Yeti.



riptheirlips said:


> RTIC coolers are half the price and out perform YETI.


I also own an RTIC cooler, an RTIC 20. It was the model that is identical to the Yeti. RTIC was successfully sued by Yeti, and forced to reduce their inventory of "copies" and then redesign their coolers. It's a great cooler too. It can support people standing on it too -- however it isn't as stable, due to it's smaller size. We love using it in the boat, or on the ATV for day trips.

We also have a _huge_ Grizzly brand cooler (165?). It's really nice too.

I don't know if I'll ever purchase another Yeti or not. They make a great product, there is no question about that. It's a good enough product that it spawned a whole market of competitor products -- which is great for all of us because that drives the price down for everyone. So we have a whole slew of options to choose from now. So, all of you can now go buy a Pelican, Orca, Igloo, or RTIC. But something for you to remember when you are packing that other brand cooler getting ready for your trip: _I have a Yeti, and you don't!_ :^8^:


----------



## Vanilla

Remember, I have two Lifetimes...and you don’t. (And you still spent more money)

#winning #thebuttononmydeskworks


----------



## derekp1999

I received the Lifetime 55qt cooler for Christmas from my mother-in-law, she's a Lifetime employee. 
She mentioned that a 70qt is in the design phase and soon to hit the market... my name is already on the list for one of those, too.


----------



## Huge29

I couldn't find any head to head tests on YouTube including lifetime, but several that test most of them out there. With the one I bought, not sure if it was done independently???, they claim orca was 1, lifetime 2, ....
Only test I could find


----------



## DallanC

PBH said:


> We also have a _huge_ Grizzly brand cooler (165?). It's really nice too.


I love a bigger cooler. If you cant fit 8 antelope quarters in it its not nearly big enough LOL!

-DallanC


----------



## PBH

the problem is trying to get those coolers in / out of the truck (or trailer) when they are full!


----------



## paddler

riptheirlips said:


> I thought discussing politics was not allowed on here.???
> 
> RTIC coolers are half the price and out perform YETI. Whether your left or right
> I own neither and still do not drink warm beer.


The NRA is a political organization now, which is why La Pierre speaks at CPAC:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/w...oying-expensive-coolers/ar-AAwhFfD?li=BBnbcA1

There really isn't any magic when it comes to coolers. It's the thickness of insulation mostly, with a small contribution from the seals. Hardware differences impact durability, but not ice keeping. Of course, bullet holes have a negative impact.

Which brings up a funny anecdote. I tune in to Dave Ramsey sometimes on my way home from work. The caller had bought a car above her income level, so Dave told her she should sell it and buy a cheaper one for cash. She asked him if she should get the bullet holes in the bumper fixed first. Dave asked how many bullet holes were there, and she told him there were two. He advised she sell it as is. I haven't heard many conversations about the impact of bullet holes on a car's resale value.


----------



## Fowlmouth

I have a $40 Yeti stainless tumbler and a $5 generic stainless tumbler.....The $5 tumbler is better. Yeti has overpriced products, and we are paying for the name. My opinion has nothing to do with their relations to the NRA. I have thought this for a long time.


----------



## DallanC

PBH said:


> the problem is trying to get those coolers in / out of the truck (or trailer) when they are full!


True'dat!

Side note, saw this come up in a email, the competition weighs in:

https://www.facebook.com/rticcooler...1830.729049110484418/1640663272656326/?type=3

-DallanC


----------



## paddler

DallanC said:


> True'dat!
> 
> Side note, saw this come up in a email, the competition weighs in:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/rticcooler...1830.729049110484418/1640663272656326/?type=3
> 
> -DallanC


Interesting. I wonder which company will sell more coolers due to their stance on this topic.


----------



## PBH

Fowlmouth said:


> ...The $5 tumbler is better. Yeti has overpriced products, and we are paying for the name.


since we are on a wildlife forum, the above quote is significant. It also caused me to chuckle.

consider this with every piece of hunting and fishing gear you own. Camo. Rods and reels. Backpacks. Bows and arrows. Optics. Waders. Boots. Sunglasses. My GMC and Yeti.

We pay for overpriced products and name all the time. Why? 
Because perception is everything.

My Pugz polarized sunglasses work as well as any other more expensive brand.


----------



## paddler

PBH said:


> since we are on a wildlife forum, the above quote is significant. It also caused me to chuckle.
> 
> consider this with every piece of hunting and fishing gear you own. Camo. Rods and reels. Backpacks. Bows and arrows. Optics. Waders. Boots. Sunglasses. My GMC and Yeti.
> 
> We pay for overpriced products and name all the time. Why?
> Because perception is everything.
> 
> My Pugz polarized sunglasses work as well as any other more expensive brand.


Hey, don't be badmouthing my Ray Bans.;-)


----------



## Kwalk3

Anti-gun AND anti-quail apparently. The audacity!!!!


----------



## paddler

Kwalk3 said:


> Anti-gun AND anti-quail apparently. The audacity!!!!


What do they have against quail? I see them in my neighborhood all the time and they seem harmless enough.


----------



## Kwalk3

paddler said:


> What do they have against quail? I see them in my neighborhood all the time and they seem harmless enough.


All jokes aside, not seeing those beautiful little bugger running around the neighborhoods is one of many reasons I miss being in Utah. They are incredibly gorgeous little birds.


----------



## Natural Born Killer

This just keeps getting better....

If this is true it's one of those pesky little details that Yeti kinda forgot to leave out of their press release....

And again, if true, is making Yeti go from being stupid, to dishonest.

http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...demanded-nra-cease-using-cooler-company-logo/

U.S.A. today also run a Article yesterday Basically the same thing was stated,

And so far it seems like Yeti is the one playing loose with the facts here and trying to play politics when they shouldn't have.

"YETI severed ties with the NRA and is now engaging in damage control after a backlash from many of its customers. In early March, YETI refused to place a previously negotiated order from NRA-ILA, citing "recent events" as the reason - a clear reference to the tragedy in Parkland, Florida. YETI then delivered notice to the NRA Foundation that it was terminating a 7-year agreement and demanded that the NRA remove the YETI name and logo from all NRA digital assets, as well as refrain from using any YETI trademarks in future print material."

SO KEEP PROTECTING YOUR DONOR FOR NOW , AT ALL COSTS AND CRAP ALL OVER THE 2nd


----------



## Natural Born Killer

THOUGHT I WOULD HELP YOU OUT, I found a dealer that will sell you Yeti coolers at half the price of what you were paying, He has up to 500 of them he will discount them even more if you buy them all.

But I am a little concerned that it might be a knock-off. What the heck, the price is really low, and too good of a deal for you to pass up! 

HE WILL EVEN ADD YOUR LOGO FOR AN EXTRA $5.00 - $5.75 EACH. depending on what logo you choose AND ANY EXTRA COLORS THAT ARE NEEDED.


----------



## Kwalk3

Natural Born Killer said:


> This just keeps getting better....
> 
> If this is true it's one of those pesky little details that Yeti kinda forgot to leave out of their press release....
> 
> And again, if true, is making Yeti go from being stupid, to dishonest.
> 
> http://www.breitbart.com/big-govern...demanded-nra-cease-using-cooler-company-logo/
> 
> U.S.A. today also run a Article yesterday Basically the same thing was stated,
> 
> And so far it seems like Yeti is the one playing loose with the facts here and trying to play politics when they shouldn't have.
> 
> "YETI severed ties with the NRA and is now engaging in damage control after a backlash from many of its customers. In early March, YETI refused to place a previously negotiated order from NRA-ILA, citing "recent events" as the reason - a clear reference to the tragedy in Parkland, Florida. YETI then delivered notice to the NRA Foundation that it was terminating a 7-year agreement and demanded that the NRA remove the YETI name and logo from all NRA digital assets, as well as refrain from using any YETI trademarks in future print material."
> 
> SO KEEP PROTECTING YOUR DONOR FOR NOW , AT ALL COSTS AND CRAP ALL OVER THE 2nd


First, cutting a corporate sponsorship does not in any way amount to crapping all over the 2nd. Of course, you know that. This kind of rhetoric is tiresome, and prohibits honest discussion.

I'm just gonna bow out here, as it's clear you have an axe to grind and are looking for somewhere to grind it. But when you can actually provide evidence, not a hearsay statement from the NRA that has yet to be substantiated with documentation then I suppose we can have an intelligent conversation about what that means.

I gather you didn't read the email sent to the Quail Foundation posted a few posts above? Because much of what you just posted from Breitbart seems to be a gross misinterpretation of what is in that email.

"Recent events", could conceivably mean Parkland, as is noted by Breitbart. Recent events could also mean changes in the pricing structure as was evidenced in the email I posted above. In fact, maybe that's what they said and NRA blew it out of proportion. I think there is definitely some hysteria at work here on NRA's part.

Read that email. They requested that the Quail Foundation remove their name and logo from future publications as well. I think Yeti likes quail. I also think that they like the 2nd Amendment. I think the NRA does well in the public arena standing up against true enemies of the 2A. I don't think Yeti is one of those enemies, and I couldn't care less whether people buy their mugs or their coolers.


----------



## Holly2010

riptheirlips said:


> Not a big Yeti fan, not a good cooler if you are opening it every 10 or 15 minutes.
> 
> For about half the price and basically the same cooler you can get RTIC coolers. Which apparently when the guys that started Yeti split the other guy did RTIC coolers. RTIC beat Yeti in how long the ice lasted over several days.
> 
> Yeti did win in a law suit against RTIC for copy right so RTIC has had to make a few minor changes. Still about half the price of a Yeti.


I agree!! RITC are just as effective and way better priced. Yeti certainly made a terrible business move!
Holly huntingscopespro.com


----------



## paddler

Sorry, but anybody who quotes Breitbart has no credibility, and likely isn't too bright.


----------



## Natural Born Killer

WELL LET'S GO WITH A FEW MORE THEN MAYBE YOU CAN UNDERSTAND ONE OF THEM OR YOU CAN JUST LOOK AT THE PICTURES AND MAKE YOUR OWN STORY UP , (make sure you have the page right side up)

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...its-all-a-big-mistake/?utm_term=.7d7f8e03996c 
https

https //www.usatoday.com/story/news...rking-cries-boycott-cooler-company/541986002/

http://fortune.com/2018/04/23/yeti-coolers-cuts-ties-with-nra-boycott-complete-list/

https://patch.com/texas/southaustin/nra-fires-back-after-austin-based-yeti-cuts-ties-group

http://www.alloutdoor.com/2017/03/27/yeti-flagship-store-bars-concealed-open-carriers-backtracks/

Listen, we can kick and scream and think whatever we want but if we don't begin getting real regarding the situation and society in general (its extreme distaste for), we're going to be left at the curb wondering what the hell went wrong. Believe me, YETI did not make its decision flippantly. Believe me, YETI did their research. Turn a blind eye if you wish, bury your head in the sand if you want, but it's only going to make matters worse in the long run.

I think I can also guarantee you this didn't originate with anyone at "Yeti" per se. I am quite certain the culprit is some genius associated with the New York- based Cortec group. It is a private equity firm, and none of its other major companies look like an outdoor brand. No doubt some marketing genius looked out his or her 45th Street New York office and thought it would be a good idea not to have any product set associated with the gun and NRA drama. He or she is not having a good week, and it is only WEDNESDAY.

Also I'd be willing to bet there is at least 1 or 2 Yeti executives sitting in his/her office in Austin right now doing a facepalm, shaking their head, and saying "I told you so, you dumbasses... I told you so..."
TO HELP YOU OUT, I WILL INCLUDE A PHOTO OF A FACEPALM SO YOU WILL NOT HAVE TO TRY AND UNDERSTAND WHAT YOU JUST TRIED TO READ ( GOD BLESS THE IGNORANT FOR THEY ARE SPECIAL)


----------



## paddler

Sorry, NBK, you're talking to the wrong guy. I said before I hate the NRA, so don't fault anybody for not supporting them. It's become a haven for the alt right and rascists, and I do not like their politics. Next case.


----------



## Kwalk3

Natural Born Killer said:


> WELL LET'S GO WITH A FEW MORE THEN MAYBE YOU CAN UNDERSTAND ONE OF THEM OR YOU CAN JUST LOOK AT THE PICTURES AND MAKE YOUR OWN STORY UP , (make sure you have the page right side up)
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news...its-all-a-big-mistake/?utm_term=.7d7f8e03996c
> https
> 
> https //www.usatoday.com/story/news...rking-cries-boycott-cooler-company/541986002/
> 
> http://fortune.com/2018/04/23/yeti-coolers-cuts-ties-with-nra-boycott-complete-list/
> 
> https://patch.com/texas/southaustin/nra-fires-back-after-austin-based-yeti-cuts-ties-group
> 
> http://www.alloutdoor.com/2017/03/27/yeti-flagship-store-bars-concealed-open-carriers-backtracks/


Literally every one of these links are extrapolations of NRA's original statement that sparked this whole fiasco with the exception of the last one.

Posting more links that say the exact same thing doesn't amount to actual evidence.

The only thing you posted that wasn't commentary on the same statement talks about how they actually ALLOW concealed and open carry inside their flagship store after listening to their customers and resolving the conflict with the rule and the bar.

I think your time is better spent fighting against actual threats to your liberty rather than perceived offense taken from a cooler company.

Keep it up with the condescension though. It's really working! Have a good day!


----------



## Natural Born Killer

FACEPALM

I will PRINT IT IN BIG LETTERS, SO YOU CAN HOPEFULLY READ IT ON YOUR OWN.
ARE YOU READY?????????

"FOR THOSE MOMENTS WHEN STUPIDITY REACHES A NEW LEVEL OF DEPRESSING "


----------



## Kwalk3

Natural Born Killer said:


> FACEPALM
> 
> I will PRINT IT IN BIG LETTERS, SO YOU CAN HOPEFULLY READ IT ON YOUR OWN.
> ARE YOU READY?????????
> 
> "FOR THOSE MOMENTS WHEN STUPIDITY REACHES A NEW LEVEL OF DEPRESSING "


TYPING THINGS IN BIG LETTERS OR ALL CAPS DOESN'T MAKE THEM ANY MORE TRUE!!!!!

You're not approaching this with any attempt to have a rational conversation. You disregard any notion that this may not have been an actual affront to the 2nd amendment and may just be blown out of proportion.

I acknowledge there could be more to it, though I don't personally believe there is given the actual evidence out there at the moment.

Now you're just calling people stupid and saying people are sticking their head in the sand.

It's clear that you are passionate about this, which is not a bad thing. I think there are real threats to gun ownership in in the country and I think that we need smart advocacy for our rights. I think the NRA does a lot to protect the 2nd amendment. I also don't believe that YETI is anything other than an overpriced cooler and cup manufacturer who has been a good advocate for hunting and fishing.

Both sides of the aisle have their own pervasive victimhood mentalities and creating imaginary enemies out of those who support many of the same ideals you do accomplishes nothing.

Tone down the rhetoric and actually talk about the issues, and I think there's more to agree than disagree on.


----------



## PBH

Kwalk3 said:


> TONE DOWN THE RHETORIC AND ACTUALLY TALK ABOUT THE ISSUES, AND I THINK THERE'S MORE TO AGREE THAN DISAGREE ON!!!


fixed it for you.


----------



## paddler

Kwalk3 said:


> TYPING THINGS IN BIG LETTERS OR ALL CAPS DOESN'T MAKE THEM ANY MORE TRUE!!!!!
> 
> You're not approaching this with any attempt to have a rational conversation. You disregard any notion that this may not have been an actual affront to the 2nd amendment and may just be blown out of proportion.
> 
> I acknowledge there could be more to it, though I don't personally believe there is given the actual evidence out there at the moment.
> 
> Now you're just calling people stupid and saying people are sticking their head in the sand.
> 
> It's clear that you are passionate about this, which is not a bad thing. I think there are real threats to gun ownership in in the country and I think that we need smart advocacy for our rights. I think the NRA does a lot to protect the 2nd amendment. I also don't believe that YETI is anything other than an overpriced cooler and cup manufacturer who has been a good advocate for hunting and fishing.
> 
> Both sides of the aisle have their own pervasive victimhood mentalities and creating imaginary enemies out of those who support many of the same ideals you do accomplishes nothing.
> 
> Tone down the rhetoric and actually talk about the issues, and I think there's more to agree than disagree on.


Posts like this trouble me because they seem to justify the current iteration of the NRA. The pre-1970 NRA focused on sportsmen, shooting safety, marksmanship, etc, and supported both the National Firearms Act of 1934 and the Gun Control Act of 1968. All well and good. After that, however, it has morphed into the "from my cold, dead hands" organization that has resisted adopting any new regulations in the face of the proliferation and technological advancement in firearms. This hasn't worked out very well, judging from the frequent mass shootings we see that are unique to the US. It has also vastly expanded its political activities, pushing conservative causes and supporting mostly Republicans. When the NRA disbands its ILA and focuses once again on its original mission, I will consider supporting it again.


----------



## Critter

The problem that I see for those that don't like or trust the NRA is who else is going to see to it that you still have rights to own or purchase a firearm? There are a few others organizations out there but they don't have no where near the clout that the NRA does.

My brother in law is a prime example of someone that doesn't care for the NRA. He also sees no reason for anyone to own a "black rifle" I asked him once what he was going to do when someone came up to his door and told him that he had to let them have his 3 or 4 semi automatic shotguns because a law was just passed saying that they are now not legal to own.

He saw my point but still doesn't care for the NRA.

Australia is a prime example of what happens when you don't have a bulldog looking out for your rights to own a firearm.


----------



## Kwalk3

paddler said:


> Posts like this trouble me because they seem to justify the current iteration of the NRA. The pre-1970 NRA focused on sportsmen, shooting safety, marksmanship, etc, and supported both the National Firearms Act of 1934 and the Gun Control Act of 1968. All well and good. After that, however, it has morphed into the "from my cold, dead hands" organization that has resisted adopting any new regulations in the face of the proliferation and technological advancement in firearms. This hasn't worked out very well, judging from the frequent mass shootings we see that are unique to the US. It has also vastly expanded its political activities, pushing conservative causes and supporting mostly Republicans. When the NRA disbands its ILA and focuses once again on its original mission, I will consider supporting it again.


Fair enough. I still think there are a lot of aspects of the NRA and the instructors, programs, etc. that do a lot of good in upholding a crucial aspect of hunting and shooting sports. I do understand what you're saying though.

The vitriol and the fear-mongering aren't helpful from either side, and I condemn it when both the NRA and the anti-gun activists engage in it.


----------



## paddler

Kwalk3 said:


> Fair enough. I still think there are a lot of aspects of the NRA and the instructors, programs, etc. that do a lot of good in upholding a crucial aspect of hunting and shooting sports. I do understand what you're saying though.
> 
> The vitriol and the fear-mongering aren't helpful from either side, and I condemn it when both the NRA and the anti-gun activists engage in it.


Can you give me an example of vitriol and fear mongering by gun control activists?

I understand what you're saying, Critter. Australia responded to the Port Arthur mass murder in a matter of weeks, and there hasn't been a mass shooting since. I'm not advocating the strict gun control measures that Australia has implemented, but their experience clearly shows that gun control can work.

I have for many years now advocated for the reclassifying semi autos that fire centerfire ammo and use detachable clips as Class 3. It's the most effective and least restrictive way I can think of to keep the weapons typically used in mass shootings out of the hands of the disaffected and mentally ill would-be perpetrators. The NRA says the solution to gun violence is more guns. I expect that the time will come when their influence will fade. Young voters don't buy their sh*t.


----------



## riptheirlips

paddler said:


> Sorry, but anybody who quotes Breitbart has no credibility, and likely isn't too bright.


Sounds just like the teacher in Ft Wayne that told her student to redo his assignment because he used Fox news for his source. Sad that someone's intelligence is based on what they read/quote. But to each his own.


----------



## paddler

riptheirlips said:


> Sounds just like the teacher in Ft Wayne that told her student to redo his assignment because he used Fox news for his source. Sad that someone's intelligence is based on what they read/quote. But to each his own.


The teacher was correct in her assessment. Fox News and Breitbart are unreliable as sources of information. They have a well-documented history of spreading lies and misinformation and have absolutely no journalistic integrity. 
Quoting and believing either doesn't reflect well on one's intelligence. Sorry, that's just reality.


----------



## Kwalk3

paddler said:


> Can you give me an example of vitriol and fear mongering by gun control activists?
> 
> I understand what you're saying, Critter. Australia responded to the Port Arthur mass murder in a matter of weeks, and there hasn't been a mass shooting since. I'm not advocating the strict gun control measures that Australia has implemented, but their experience clearly shows that gun control can work.
> 
> I have for many years now advocated for the reclassifying semi autos that fire centerfire ammo and use detachable clips as Class 3. It's the most effective and least restrictive way I can think of to keep the weapons typically used in mass shootings out of the hands of the disaffected and mentally ill would-be perpetrators. The NRA says the solution to gun violence is more guns. I expect that the time will come when their influence will fade. Young voters don't buy their sh*t.


Certainly you're not implying that hysterics and hyperbole aren't the tools du jour used by both sides?

I'm not condoning the messaging on either side. Neither is productive. Neither side seems super interested in sitting down and having a discussion at the grown up table.

I think your suggestion of reclassification may make some sense, but I'm not interested in furthering the discussion here if we are going to pretend that this is wholly one-sided.

Shoot me a P.M. and I'd be happy to honestly discuss further. I think we probably all agree on a lot more than we disagree.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter

One mans news source is reliable while another mans isn't. 

Fox is no different than MSNBC, or CNN

I only use any of them for information and then draw my own facts from what I learn somewhere else. 

On the teacher abusing the student, they didn't say where to get a news story but to obtain a news story and translate it into Spanish. Which the student did, then the teacher decided to make a example of the student in front of the class. 

I don't care which side of the fence you are sitting on this was just plain wrong.


----------



## riptheirlips

paddler;
Quoting and believing either doesn't reflect well on one's intelligence. Sorry said:


> Sorry the reality is only listening to one side of a story, thinking everything you say is the way it has to be, shows me more of a persons intelligence.
> Sorry that is fact.


----------



## Huge29

paddler said:


> The teacher was correct in her assessment. Fox News and Breitbart are unreliable as sources of information. They have a well-documented history of spreading lies and misinformation and have absolutely no journalistic integrity.
> Quoting and believing either doesn't reflect well on one's intelligence. Sorry, that's just reality.


-BaHa!--BaHa!--BaHa!--BaHa!-
This belongs in the humor section. Not that they havent ever had an error, but Im not sure where I could start on other sources. Who would you site as the credible ones?


----------



## Kwalk3

Natural Born Killer, I responded to your PM. Thanks for reaching out. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler

Kwalk3 said:


> Certainly you're not implying that hysterics and hyperbole aren't the tools du jour used by both sides?
> 
> I'm not condoning the messaging on either side. Neither is productive. Neither side seems super interested in sitting down and having a discussion at the grown up table.
> 
> I think your suggestion of reclassification may make some sense, but I'm not interested in furthering the discussion here if we are going to pretend that this is wholly one-sided.
> 
> Shoot me a P.M. and I'd be happy to honestly discuss further. I think we probably all agree on a lot more than we disagree.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I just asked for an example. You implied an equivalency where I think it does not exist. Can you give me an example?


----------



## Kwalk3

paddler said:


> I just asked for an example. You implied an equivalency where I think it does not exist. Can you give me an example?


Nope it doesn't exist right?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler

Critter said:


> One mans news source is reliable while another mans isn't.
> 
> Fox is no different than MSNBC, or CNN
> 
> I only use any of them for information and then draw my own facts from what I learn somewhere else.
> 
> On the teacher abusing the student, they didn't say where to get a news story but to obtain a news story and translate it into Spanish. Which the student did, then the teacher decided to make a example of the student in front of the class.
> 
> I don't care which side of the fence you are sitting on this was just plain wrong.


Sorry, that's just not true. There is a huge difference in sourcing, fact checking and journalistic integrity between Fox and the others. Don't want to get off into the weeds on this one, so just check out Hannity's fanning the false story about Seth Rich's murder. Also, on any other network, Hannity's failure to reveal his conflict of interest regarding his ties to Cohen would have resulted in disciplinary action, and most likely termination. Anybody who watches Fox for anything other than comic relief is a fool. Are you a fool?


----------



## Kwalk3

This thread has probably run its course.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## paddler

Kwalk3 said:


> Nope it doesn't exist right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


I just asked a question. Give me an example of gun control activists or survivors of mass shootings spewing the type of vitriol and fear mongering that the NRA and its supporters spew. My point is that there's no equivalence, just as there's no equivalence between the far right media and real news organizations. Absolutely none.


----------



## paddler

Huge29 said:


> -BaHa!--BaHa!--BaHa!--BaHa!-
> This belongs in the humor section. Not that they havent ever had an error, but Im not sure where I could start on other sources. Who would you site as the credible ones?


Not sure what you mean. I would cite CNN, the major networks, the NY Times, the Washington Post, Reuters, NPR, MSNBC, etc. MSNBC certainly leans progressive, but they fact check, source their stories and own up to mistakes. Unlike Fox, Breitbart, Info Wars, etc, they don't just make stuff up.


----------



## Kwalk3

paddler said:


> I just asked a question. Give me an example of gun control activists or survivors of mass shootings spewing the type of vitriol and fear mongering that the NRA and its supporters spew. My point is that there's no equivalence, just as there's no equivalence between the far right media and real news organizations. Absolutely none.


Lol. I'm actually interested in having real discussion surrounding this issue and how it pertains to our ability to hunt and shoot in the future, but this reply is absolutely laughable.

There is no equivalence to you standing on the left side of the aisle. Just as those on the far right side of the aisle fail to see the validity of some of the emotional, yet valid responses and criticisms coming from gun control activists.

Can you NOT think of any examples of vitriol and fear mongering directed at gun owners? You can hate everything about the current iteration of the NRA and not imply that they are the ones shooting up schools. "How many kids has the NRA killed today?" is a popular phrase on protest/March signs recently.

Our current conversations surrounding this issue are replete with biases and entirely lacking nuance. Check your partisan rhetoric at the door and I'd really like to understand your point of view.

I'm done with this thread, but shoot me a PM if you want to discuss further. We're not really in the realm of outdoor related currently.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Huge29

There for a minute I thought Paddler had become an objective reasonable person with whom we could have a reasonable discussion, but I see he is back to the paddler we all know and love. It's just too comical to even try for a real discussion at this point. This is the problem with the whole topic, there really is no reasonable person of the gun grabbers that I am aware of who can host such a discussion. Here is a little video on the topic; there may be an adult word in the video


----------



## paddler

Where did I go wrong in your opinion, Huge? I'm confused.


----------



## DallanC

I really like Colion Noir. Heres a recent good video of him and Rogen chatting. And yes there are lots of swears in it lol






-DallanC


----------



## paddler

I watched both videos. Neither side wants to talk to the other. I called in to Rod Arquette's show a couple of weeks ago to talk about gun control and was unceremoniously cut off. Huge labels me a "gun grabber" because I try to come up with an idea that could keep the weapons typically used in mass shootings out of the hands of mentally ill males who are the typical mass shooters, while having the least impact possible on hunters, target shooters, and those interested in home defense. Okay, we're at an impasse, conversations are over, society is changing. More voters now view the NRA negatively than positively, a trend that will probably continue given the attitudes of younger voters. The societal changes are an irresistible force pitted against the immovable object that is the NRA. This won't end well for the NRA, and I fear that more restrictive regulations will be enacted than if they weren't so recalcitrant. In the end, the NRA will have only itself to blame.

Back to our regularly scheduled program.


----------



## Huge29

paddler said:


> Where did I go wrong in your opinion, Huge? I'm confused.


Right here


paddler said:


> not sure what you mean. I would cite CNN, the major networks, the NY Times, the Washington Post, Reuters, NPR, MSNBC, etc. MSNBC certainly leans progressive, but they fact check, source their stories and own up to mistakes. Unlike Fox, Breitbart, Info Wars, etc, they don't just make stuff up.


The numbers of opinions with zero base in fact spread as fact are countless, the number of blatant lies proven as lies are getting numbered too.


----------



## Fowlmouth

____________


----------



## paddler

Huge29 said:


> Right here
> 
> The numbers of opinions with zero base in fact spread as fact are countless, the number of blatant lies proven as lies are getting numbered too.


So, you disagree with my opinion about the integrity of the various news sources? If so, which do you think are the most trustworthy? Just curious.


----------



## RandomElk16

paddler said:


> Give me an example of gun control activists or survivors of mass shootings spewing the type of vitriol and fear mongering that the NRA and its supporters spew.


----------



## RandomElk16

paddler said:


> The Washington Post


You actually say these guys don't make stuff up and they have superior credibility to Fox?

I'm selling tin-foil hats, $500 a piece if you are interested.


----------



## paddler

I disagree that survivors of a school shooting in which 17 of their friends, neighbors, classmates and coaches who speak out for gun control are spewing vitriol or fear mongering.

There are lots of resources online that can guide one in how to evaluate news resources. Here's an article in Forbes that explains my viewpoint. One of the points it makes is that how an organization responds when a reporter gets facts wrong tells you a lot about the organization. Nobody's right all the time, it's matters how you respond when you make an error:

https://www.forbes.com/sites/berlin...s-rather-than-alternative-facts/#65285bcee9b5

The sources I noted above have a code of ethics, admit when they're wrong, publish corrections, etc. Fox only takes disciplinary action when their advertisers drop them. Food for thought.


----------



## Springville Shooter

What kind of gun rights would we have if there was no NRA to represent the much quieter majority? 

Just look at any gun, Trump, or monument thread. The loudest lefty always has the most posts. Just remember, they still only get one vote. 

Even lefty politicians have figured it out......pandering to the loud left and the protest whiners in this country is political suicide. That’s why Obama didn’t get anything done on gun control when he had the throne. 

The NRA is racist? SMH! What’s next Paddler? The NRA is colluding with Russia?

NRA ain’t perfect but they do what we need done. —————SS


----------



## paddler

Funny you should ask, SS. Google Torshin NRA connection and read the NPR article. Kinda scary. I wonder if the NRA didn't funnel Russian money to the Trump campaign.


----------



## RandomElk16

paddler said:


> I disagree that survivors of a school shooting in which 17 of their friends, neighbors, classmates and coaches who speak out for gun control are spewing vitriol or fear mongering.


Dude...

I guess we hear different speeches.

The post doesn't proudly correct things. Whatever floats your boat. Keep in mind I am not advocating Fox either... I am just telling you the lefty media you stated as credible also tells their side, at the cost of lying.


----------



## paddler

RandomElk16 said:


> Dude...
> 
> I guess we hear different speeches.
> 
> The post doesn't proudly correct things. Whatever floats your boat. Keep in mind I am not advocating Fox either... I am just telling you the lefty media you stated as credible also tells their side, at the cost of lying.


The Post is listed in the article I linked. Fox is not, and for good reason. In fact, each of the sources I mentioned as being reliable is listed in that article.

Here is that NPR article on the NRA, the Russians and Trump. Note that NPR is also listed in the Forbes article as reliable. Happy reading:

https://www.npr.org/2018/03/01/5900...-politicians-cultivation-of-nra-ties-revealed


----------



## riptheirlips

paddler said:


> Not sure what you mean. I would cite CNN, the major networks, the NY Times, the Washington Post, Reuters, NPR, MSNBC, etc. MSNBC certainly leans progressive, but they fact check, source their stories and own up to mistakes. Unlike Fox, Breitbart, Info Wars, etc, they don't just make stuff up.


Now that is just to funny. Communist News Network CNN reported and I quote "Trump has no path to 270" CNN has yet to acknowledge that was not true or facts. I am positive you have a reason or excuse defending CNN


----------



## paddler

riptheirlips said:


> Now that is just to funny. Communist News Network CNN reported and I quote "Trump has no path to 270" CNN has yet to acknowledge that was not true or facts. I am positive you have a reason or excuse defending CNN


We are all free to believe who we want to believe, trust whichever news sources we choose. It is possible to objectively evaluate those sources, however. If you choose to trust a source that doesn't correct and apologize for mistakes publicly, has no code of ethics, and fails to fire commentators/reporters who commit serious ethical violations or who habitually lie, you are choosing to believe alternative facts, which of course, are not facts at all.

In your quote above, CNN was reporting on polls and making a prediction. Sadly, they were wrong along with just about everybody else. That is not the same thing as repeatedly saying that there were thousands of Muslims celebrating in Jersey City as the World Trade Center towers tumbled down:

http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...hecking-trumps-claim-thousands-new-jersey-ch/

It's illogical and counterproductive to believe things that aren't true. Getting your news from unreliable sources is a waste of time. It's your time to waste, though. Go for it.


----------



## wyogoob

I thought they took Fox News off the air?

Never mind, that has nothing to do with Yeti coolers.

.


----------



## DallanC

I loved when on a presidential overseas visit the CNN commentator said "lets listen to the French National Anthem" ... and it was Americas National Anthem.






There are entire youtube channels documenting CNN (clown news network) fails. My favorite is Mark Dice.

-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16

paddler said:


> The Post is listed in the article I linked. Fox is not, and for good reason. In fact, each of the sources I mentioned as being reliable is listed in that article.
> 
> Here is that NPR article on the NRA, the Russians and Trump. Note that NPR is also listed in the Forbes article as reliable. Happy reading:
> 
> https://www.npr.org/2018/03/01/5900...-politicians-cultivation-of-nra-ties-revealed


Again, an opinion article right?


----------



## paddler

RandomElk16 said:


> Again, an opinion article right?


Well, the Forbes article does lay out what the writer thinks about how a responsible news outlet should conduct itself, so yes, an opinion article. I happen to agree with his criteria. He does list several organizations that have disciplined (fired) reporters for ethics violations. If you believe that ethics don't matter, or correcting mistakes matters, or truthful reporting doesn't matter, well, that's your opinion. In a post truth world, it's sometimes hard to evaluate who's telling the truth. I think the article provides helpful guidelines for judging news organizations, I just posted it up for those who may be interested in evaluating the sources upon which they rely for their news. You're welcome to your own opinion.

But, this discussion is way OT, so I won't say any more on the subject. Back to the Yeti thing, what did you think about the NPR article about Torshin cultivating ties with the NRA? Springville Shooter asked if the NRA colluded with the Russians, an apparently rhetorical question in his mind because he thought it so implausible. Turns out it's not. It was well sourced as it is in large part based on Torshin's contemporaneous tweets, and definitely cannot be dismissed as an opinion article. I thought it was pretty scary, and just one more reason to not support the NRA.


----------



## DallanC

Get ready for heads to explode if Donald Trump wins a nobel peace prize for North Korea's disarmament.

lol


-DallanC


----------



## RandomElk16

paddler said:


> If you believe that ethics don't matter, or correcting mistakes matters, or truthful reporting doesn't matter, well, that's your opinion.


This assumption is there because I believe that CNN, who probably has more "fake news" documentation then any other site, isn't ethical or truthful? Same with the Post?

I believe every single piece of the media has an agenda. That's why it's easy to say "oh they are a left/right news source" - read a few articles and it stands out like a sore thumb.

*Objective journalists exist, they just don't get published.*


----------



## RandomElk16

I just went to the Post. Read it and you would think that Trump didn't win the presidency(he did), he is the worst person ever (even though the world has yet to fall like they have written about during and post election), and of the 20 headlines I looked at about 18 were trump/republican titled and all negative. 

Not to mention, before it prompted me to pay for them (yeah right) I was able to go through an article and see the click bait at the bottom. "Men are getting JACKED with this new herb".


So yeah, apologize if I question the credibility of a site that very clearly has a sole agenda and is allowing advertisements for bigger man-equipment at the bottom.


----------



## grizzly

A lot of good informative discussion on this thread :rotfl:

All I needed to see was the actual email Yeti sent to NRA, Quail Coalition, and others to know the truth of what transpired.

I quit supporting the NRA when the land-grabbers started gaining power since I can't support a group that is supporting land-grabbers, even if it is inadvertent, but this little fiasco certainly didn't change my mind.


----------



## JerryH

Good news! Roger's has blemished K2 coolers on sale. For the guys that shot their Yeti


----------



## riptheirlips

In your quote above, CNN was reporting on polls and making a prediction. Sadly, they were wrong along with just about everybody else. That is not the same thing as repeatedly saying that there were thousands of Muslims celebrating in Jersey City as the World Trade Center towers tumbled down:
.
http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-m...hecking-trumps-claim-thousands-new-jersey-ch/

It's illogical and counterproductive to believe things that aren't true. Getting your news from unreliable sources is a waste of time. It's your time to waste, though. Go for it.[/QUOTE]

Well Mr. Paddler I am positive you are a good guy. But as I stated you would come up with some excuse protecting the Communist News Network CNN.
Are polls facts? No, yet you defend CNN. Did CNN come out and say we screwed up on predicting " Trump has no path to 270"? No. Hope you open your mind one day and examine the TRUE facts. Just because you read it on CNN or the internet does not make it fact. It is a waste of time trying to talk with someone who has a my way or the highway attitude. So have a good night and enjoy your tax cut.

Oh and I still do not have a YETI and I still have not drank a warm beer.


----------



## paddler

JerryH said:


> Good news! Roger's has blemished K2 coolers on sale. For the guys that shot their Yeti


I could use a couple of big coolers for my boat. I installed hardware on my ****pit deck and bow for Igloo 150qt and 100qt so I can strap them down when it gets rough. Unfortunately, all the rotomolded coolers are bigger than the Igloos for any given capacity. So, I'd need a bigger boat to go under them. Talk about expensive coolers!

Since somebody asked, I googled CNN's election night coverage. Here's a summary, I don't see anything that indicates a lack of journalistic integrity:

https://www.cnn.com/videos/politics...o/playlists/barack-obama-and-hillary-clinton/


----------



## RandomElk16

Yeah it wasn't clear at all the entire election CNN wanted Hilary.

They wrote a great article blaming sexism. Van Jones called it "white-lash" - great to go ahead and infer it was racist fueled. Seems like solid integrity to me.


Edit: Holy cow! How did I forget the Meme war on CNN for threatening to expose a Reddit user's personal information if they didn't issue a public apology for a meme!!! Man, Piddle paddler please defend that integrity for me?


----------



## Vanilla

PBH said:


> My Pugz polarized sunglasses work as well as any other more expensive brand.


This is fake news.

PS- welcome to paddler, ya'll.


----------



## hondodawg

Well I don’t get on these forums often, so I’m a bit late on my opinion. Our family business has been a Yeti dealer for around five years. I can say Yeti is a hot item to have in your business for a such a small target audience. But it’s expensive item to stock and you have to get enough items to ship for cheap or free shipping. Their great coolers with a huge name presence. But sales have slipped, while other brands have gained. Yeti was working on a IPO offering this year than quickly pulled out or delayed it in March. Now I suspect with all the back lash with the NRA and so many business cutting ties with them was a factor. Yeti would get a “social shamming” from the Shannon Watts crowd when word got out they supported the NRA foundation. We will continue to sell the Yeti as long we fell consumers will buy it. But it’s not the only brand of cooler we sell. Canyon coolers have been out selling the Yeti line for two years. It’s less price and a better cooler. I just might be able to replace my old Igloo someday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wyogoob

*off track gobbly goop*



RandomElk16 said:


> I just went to the Post. Read it and you would think that Trump didn't win the presidency(he did), he is the worst person ever (even though the world has yet to fall like they have written about during and post election), and of the 20 headlines I looked at about 18 were trump/republican titled and all negative.
> 
> Not to mention, before it prompted me to pay for them (yeah right) I was able to go through an article and see the click bait at the bottom. "Men are getting JACKED with this new herb".
> 
> So yeah, apologize if I question the credibility of a site that very clearly has a sole agenda and is allowing advertisements for bigger man-equipment at the bottom.


What does this have to do with the original post, "* YETI Drops NRA Foundation"?

.
*


----------



## RandomElk16

wyogoob said:


> What does this have to do with the original post, "* YETI Drops NRA Foundation"?
> 
> .
> *


If you read the thread you would know.

Paddler went off on credibility of media sites. He actually brought it up, so not sure why you quoted me. I simply responded to him.


----------

